# Sevier River



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I had Friday off, and not much to do. Figured I could sneak away and find a few fish. I mostly found hatchery catchable rainbows. But I did have a couple browns that came out to play. It's nice to go have the river to myself.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Any top surface hopper action or is the water too murky?
Exactly where is your favorite stretch?
Too far away from me so I won't be crowding you out any time soon.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Water was crystal clear -- but no surface activity. Everything I caught was deep and slow. I suspect that this hurricane will change everything.

My favorite stretch? That's a hard question to answer. There are so many different places that I like to fish on the Sevier and the EF Sevier. I like them all, and I continue to find more!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Watched a couple of youtube videos of fishing on the Sevier (people using spinners with very bad background music). 

Looks like pretty cool country and water. I think throwing a hopper would work pretty good. I think I'll put that water on my list of places to try when in the area. Problem is I'm not in the area only every few years--if that.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

At times, dry fly fishing is phenomenal. I have had some great days in Black Canyon and up around John's Valley with hoppers. We also used to fish the Sevier a lot with my grandpa using live hoppers. They will certainly work well at times.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HnD -- it's a long river (longest in Utah!), with a plethora of opportunity. Catfish, pike, walleye -- sure thing, if that's what you're looking for. Or trout. Browns, bows, cutts. Let's go.

When you're ready, just say the word and one of us will point you in the right direction. Sight-casting hoppers to slurping trout is a valid request.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That's one crazy river. It goes all over the place. I followed it on google map and ended up in a dry lake bed near Hinckley, Utah. 

I did take a peak at it while driving home from Escalante two years ago. My daughter wanted to drive through Circleville to see where Butch Cassidy was born. I think Highway 89 followed the river for a while. It looked fairly clear but a little chalky in some areas. 

I've also wondered about that river where it meanders through the canyon that goes from Nephi to Leamington. It's pretty chalky over there but I've seen it run clear. Wondered if any "fish" where in there. Never saw anyone fishing it though.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> That's one crazy river. It goes all over the place. I followed it on google map and ended up in a dry lake bed near Hinckley, Utah.


Sevier Dry Lake.



HighNDry said:


> I did take a peak at it while driving home from Escalante two years ago. My daughter wanted to drive through Circleville to see where Butch Cassidy was born. I think Highway 89 followed the river for a while. It looked fairly clear but a little chalky in some areas.


Circleville canyon holds some trout, but not a lot. It's worth fishing, but there are other sections that are better. The coloration is what I would call "normal". Chalky is common for those stretches with no reservoir immediately upstream.



HighNDry said:


> I've also wondered about that river where it meanders through the canyon that goes from Nephi to Leamington. It's pretty chalky over there but I've seen it run clear. Wondered if any "fish" where in there. Never saw anyone fishing it though.


This is a "warm water fish" section. You could find nearly anything in that area. Smallmouth bass, catfish, perch, pike, walleye, carp....maybe even a few trout. It's worth some exploration.

Other considerations: Marysvale Canyon, Kingston Canyon (EF), Black Canyon (EF), John's Valley (EF), Hatch.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

When I come down, I would mostly be interested in the trout sections. I'm thinking hoppers and beetles in the late summer early fall. I wouldn't be opposed to throwing some Woolly Buggers, though.

Maybe we can plan a little get together--probably next year, though.

We could call it the Severe Sevier fishing expedition.


----------

